# Help!!!! Installing windows side by side...we need lots of advice!!



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Mull kits are not complex.

You have either and "H" mull or a zero mull clip.

Who is the manufacturer of the windows.

If those openings were larger, I would be more inclined to support that opening on the jambs with some additional framing but that is a small'ish opening for a twin or triple double hung and the presence of a nailing flange mean that it will be well supported the full perimeter.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm confused, did you order new windows that will fit the rough opening you already had, or for some reason you trying to make smaller windows fit in that big hole making far more work for yourself?
Are the new windows at least shorter or the same height as the old ones?


----------



## domano0775 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. I'm a bit confused about the first reply...not sure what the wording means? Or are u just saying it would be better and easier to use the mulling kit? The windows are Crestline brand..purchased at Menards. As for the second reply...we measured out the general rough opening and have 20" to play with horizontally and 10" vertically. We assumed to account for any framing in between the windows. We were initially thinking we would just build framing in the opening attach the windows to the framing and finish with siding in between on the outside and drywall on the inside. But after reading a bunch of posts we think for some reason others recommend not doing that. Will it cause problems to install them that way or is it better to use a mull kit? Is it just a matter of preference? or is there some kind of weatherproofing/structural issue?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A mull kit (mullion) is a T-shaped plastic or wood strip--along with fasteners--that is used to join windows together---

Go to the manufacturer and ask about a 'mull kit' or post the name of the make for us--and someone will explain---

The nailing flange is removed to install the kit. For a fee--the window supplier will gang the windows together for you using that 'mull kit'


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

With those measurements, you will need to add framing one way or the other. The easiest thing to do would probably be your original plan of framing between the two rather than mulling them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I also would suggest framing between the windows. Make it at least 6" to make it easyer to install siding.


----------



## domano0775 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok perfect!! Thank you!! All of your replies have helped us! I think we will be framing in between. And knowing we need the 6" in between for easier siding is exactly what we needed to know.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

domano0775 said:


> Ok perfect!! Thank you!! All of your replies have helped us! I think we will be framing in between. And knowing we need the 6" in between for easier siding is exactly what we needed to know.


You don’t “need” 6”, don’t go less than 3” though.

Think about how you want things to trim out (inside and out) when deciding on the spacing.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have 20" of space, I'd just put the full 20" in between them as long as it looks okay. It would minimize the amount of work compared to dividing that space up... If you want them close, then the original suggestion of mulling them would probably be best.... Just my $.02.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Definitely look at your interior trim choices before you make the final decision. You don't want 2 side casings butting together and a tiny 3/4" or 1" gap between casings looks silly and is difficult to fill and paint.

With 20" I would set them evenly in the space.


----------



## domano0775 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok the further info helps a TON. And you're right. We do need to think about the interior space as well and because it's in the living room and a sort of 'showcase' in the room we don't want it to look silly. We haven't even purchased/thought of what sort of 'casing' or trim we are going to do on the interiors of any of the windows. We are the perfect definition of rookie 'DYIers' haha. As you can tell


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

We can help you in that respect; leave the bottom window flange bare; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...od-frame-wall/?topic=/doctypes/researchreport

Like a pro; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/guides-and-manuals/gm-residential-water-management-details

Gary


----------

